# Venus transformation - Graphic



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Heartrending!!!!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

She was smiling in her sleep in the last picture


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

How heartbreaking! Bless all the angels that helped Venus.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> She was smiling in her sleep in the last picture


 
I know
Just so gentle and loving.
And still has trust in her heart.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is she a HBGRR dog? 

There were a lot of images in that had me bawling, early in the slideshow the pics of her looking up with bright eyes smiling in the puppy pen - when just a frame or two before her eyes were so infected and she didn't hold her head up.

Found in a trash pile, now sleeping peacefully in green grass and on a soft bed. 

I hope you will be able to share pictures of her in a few months when she is completely healthy. But the transformation of her spirit in these pictures speaks volumes of the love and care she is receiving.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW, if that doesn't pull at your heartstrings I don't know what will.
Graphic indeed, but to see how Venus progressed over time with lots of Love, it is worth viewing.

Thank You for posting.

June


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh look. How wonderful.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so happy that Venus is thriving and finally gets a chance to know what being loved is all about!!! It breaks my heart and makes me cry when I hear all of the horrible abuse, neglect and cruelty that the dogs go through, and yet they forgive us as humans and just live in the moment. I didn't cry until I saw her smiling, happy face at 0:49 and now I'm hiding my face from my co-workers as they walk by, trying to dry my tears!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

The first video had me gasping for air at points, and the second just made me grin. Blessings to Venus' adopter for bringing out her joy.....can't wait to see the wholly-healed Venus.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve:

Bless you and HBGRR for seeing how BEAUTIFUL VENUS is!
Such a touching video and it is wonderful to see her fur growing back and her smiling and sleeping at the end of the video.
Is Venus an HBGRR dog? 
Has Venus been adopted?
Is Venus being fostered?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Gilmour approves. He was trying to jump up on the desk as soon as I hit the play button 



mylissyk said:


> Oh look. How wonderful.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Quite some time ago, someone else posted a series of pictures of a rescue that was just in horrible shape in the first picture, and by the end was a big handsome boy. I forget who it was, but it was really something!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Absolutely amazing and heart-wrenching ... thank you to all the rescuers for all you do. Here's the story that the adopter wrote on youtube with the second video. I hope it's ok for me to post it? 

"New Foster Dog, Venus (approx. 7 year old cream golden retriever), playing with our girl Augie (2.5 year old Bearded Collie/Poodle mix rescued from puppy mill in Arizona) and having loads of fun. Venus was rescued in May 2010 from a pile of garbage on the streets of Taiwan and flown to California by a rescue organization in San Francisco. Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue and Sanctuary, Inc. in Elverta, CA agreed to rescue Venus and committed to placing her in a foster home as she recovers from mange, a bum from left leg, and various other eye and skin issues due to absolute neglect and malnutrition."


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

The second video brought on tears of Happiness for Venus and her new beginning!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

The start of her story is so heartbreaking and her rescue and recovery so heartwarming. 

Her story proves miracles can happen!


----------



## msteeny28 (Dec 16, 2008)

I was balling my eyes out.. That poor baby! I am so glad Venus now knows what love really is..


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow! I'm so glad she is happy now - poor thing.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I watched the first video earlier this morning and bawled....and I just watched the second video and am bawling again...more tears of happiness this time however. The thought of any dog being thrown out like trash breaks my heart....I'm so happy Venus was rescued and will now live out the rest of her life being loved.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Augie's Mom said:


> The start of her story is so heartbreaking and her rescue and recovery so heartwarming.
> 
> Her story proves miracles can happen!


I couldn't have said it any better, every time I think I have already seen the worst, I see another dog that is in far worse shape. The recovery is miraculous and life changing. Seeing Venus now, it's as if her past never existed.

Thank you Homeward Bound to you and all your Volunteers for your love and dedication. This truly is what Rescue is all about.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Venus*

Thanks for pointing out the second video, where Venus is BEING LOVED by her new canine siblings!

VENUS looks WONDERFUL!! Look what LOVE can do!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Venus*

Thanks for pointing out the second video, where Venus is BEING LOVED by her new canine siblings!

VENUS looks wonderful and feisty!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

What an amazing thing to see. Rescuers are such incredible people. Of course, now I'm feeling totally guilty for buying a puppy, but I've already had someone tell me they wouldn't adopt out to me because of my 10 hours away from home. 
In any case I'm humbled by the work rescuers do. If there is a place in heaven for selfless people who see the best out of impossible situation, it's for rescuers.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Venus looks like she has already come a long way. I'll be looking forward to the future videos of her in her new forever home.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Very hard to see those early pictures of her... and so wonderful to see her gorgeous golden fur growing in! And I loved the 2nd video of her having fun, playing, and tail wagging


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Venus*

steve, Venus is a miracle transformation!!!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Checking in on how Venus is doing. Any updates?


----------

